# Welches Tonaufnahmegerät oder Mikro in einer sehr lauten Umgebung?



## Video_Lady (21. September 2012)

Hallo,

möchte demnächst auf einer Messe etwas aufzeichnen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es dort sehr laut sein wird.
Das heißt, es wird sehr viele Umgebungsgeräusche geben.

Welches Mikro würdet ihr dafür empfehlen.

Der Ton soll nicht geangelt werden.
Was haltet ihr von einer drahtlosen Sennheiser Tonstrecke ENG G3.

Und welches Mikro würdet ihr empfehlen? Niere oder Rund?

Vielleicht könnt ihr auch ein bestimmtes Mikro empfehlen.
Das wäre toll.

Liebe Grüße
Video Lady


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2012)

Hi Video Lady,

eine Drahtlosstrecke ist schon was Feines. Das solltest du in jedem Fall machen, wenn es das Budget erlaubt. Du kannst dich dann immernoch entscheiden, ob du mit Anstecker-Mikro arbeiten möchtest, oder mit einer kurzen Kabelpeitsche zum Sender und Handmikrofon.

Beim Handmikro würde ich Niere oder Superniere nehmen. Beim Anstecker unbedingt Kugel, weil du mit der winzigen Kapsel und dem kleinen Klämmerchen in aller Regel Probleme hast, die Kapsel an den Klamotten exakt und dauerhaft in Mundrichtung auszurichten.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Video_Lady (22. September 2012)

> Du kannst dich dann immernoch entscheiden, ob du mit Anstecker-Mikro arbeiten möchtest, oder mit einer kurzen Kabelpeitsche zum Sender und Handmikrofon.



Es soll schon kabellos sein. Das erlaubt dem Sprecher mehr Freiheit, z.B. um Produkte in die Hand zu nehmen.
Außerdem ist ein Handmikro auch eine mögliche Quelle für Tonfehler, wenn der Sprecher nicht richtig ins Mikro spricht.

Beim Ansteckmikro ist je nach Kleidung die Befestigung eine Herausforderung.
Wenn das Ansteckmikro an der Kleidung reibt, kann es auch noch Nebengeräusche geben.
Das halte ich für beherrschbar.



> Beim Handmikro würde ich Niere oder Superniere nehmen. Beim Anstecker unbedingt Kugel, weil du mit der winzigen Kapsel und dem kleinen Klämmerchen in aller Regel Probleme hast, die Kapsel an den Klamotten exakt und dauerhaft in Mundrichtung auszurichten.




Mal abgesehen von der Befestigungsherausforderung, ist die Niere grundsätzlich die bessere Alternative, weil sie gerichteter ist und damit weniger Umgebeungsgeräusche erzeugt?

Und kann man sich für eine Niere nicht einfach eine größere Klammer besorgen?
Vielleicht auch Marke Eigenkonstruktion?

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2012)

Grundsätzlich ist eine Niere leicht gerichtet, ja. Noch stärker gerichtet ist die Superniere.
Aber wie ich schon sagte, wenn du eine Niere als Anstecker nimmst, dann kannst du ganz schnell Probleme bekommen, wenn sich die Kapsel etwas verdreht. Auch wenn der "Sprecher" sich vom Mikro wegdreht, beispielsweise weil er den Kopf dreht um etwas an einem hinter ihm oder seitlich von ihm stehenden Objekt zu erklären, kannst du mit einer Niere deutlich mehr Probleme kriegen, als mit einer Kugel.

Wenn dir möglichst direkter Ton sehr wichtig ist, dann gibts noch die sogenannten Headset Mikrofone:
*http://www.thomann.de/de/headset_mikrofone.html*
Mit so einem Gerät bist du dann unabhängig von der Richtung und hast wegen der Nähe zum Mund auch einen sehr direkten Ton. Die kleinen, relativ unscheinbaren Headset Mikros sind in aller Regel mit Kugel-Charakteristik, was aber nicht stört, da sie die Sprache aus deutlich weniger Entfernung aufnehmen und damit Hintergrundgeräusch deutlich geringer wird.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Video_Lady (23. September 2012)

> Auch wenn der "Sprecher" sich vom Mikro wegdreht, beispielsweise weil er den Kopf dreht um etwas an einem hinter ihm oder seitlich von ihm stehenden Objekt zu erklären, kannst du mit einer Niere deutlich mehr Probleme kriegen, als mit einer Kugel.



Ja, dass sehe ich auch als Herausforderung. Das Wegdrehen ist ein ganz typisches Problem.
Das hat man auch, wenn man den ton angelt.



> Wenn dir möglichst direkter Ton sehr wichtig ist, dann gibts noch die sogenannten Headset Mikrofone:
> http://www.thomann.de/de/headset_mikrofone.html



Danke für den Link. So etwas habe ich schon mal benutzt.
Das ist ganz toll, wenn der Sprecher sich viel bewegt, z.B. Tänzer.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier die richtige lösung ist, weil es natürlich im Bild deutlich zu sehen ist.

Was meinst Du, wie hoch ist der Unterschied in der Tonqualität zwischen Niere und Kugel, bezogen auf die Sprachaufnahme?

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2012)

Video_Lady hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst Du, wie hoch ist der Unterschied in der Tonqualität zwischen Niere und Kugel, bezogen auf die Sprachaufnahme?



Um es ausnahmsweise mal ganz kurz und prägnant zu machen: *deutlich*, wenn die oben beschriebene Achse Mund-Mikro verlassen wird.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Video_Lady (23. September 2012)

@martin:

Wenn man das Für und Wider abwägt, dann ist die Kugel ist wohl das Beste.
Überzeugt!

Liebe Grüße
Video_Lady


----------

